# Place your cutest puppy pic ever! ........



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What is yours? ...

This is mine ........... Leeo and Blu Boy at 12 weeks old ...........











They were playing with those tiny Mc Donalds toys.


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Couple of cute Lacys! State dog playing in the State bluebonnets!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I've gotta say, I think this is my favorite puppy picture of Dreizehn. My little Dragon Slayer <3


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Hard to choose the cutest one.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Gally said:


> Hard to choose the cutest one.


If you look up the word "cute" in the dictionary, this picture should be there.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy at around 9 weeks old:


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

I love this thread! Here is my girl Zora. I think her little face is so sweet here.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

This is my favorite puppy picture of Taco:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper at nine weeks:


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

These two


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry too hard to pick just one! Thumper at 7 weeks, 8 weeks, and 9 weeks


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a few 










These ones are bitter sweet, we lost her this summer she was 2


----------



## Charlene.Filz (Jan 12, 2012)

Our papillon pup ''Blue'' When he was 3 months


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe .................. All these puppies are adorable!


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my word. Sooo much cuteness!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lets see

BB as a puppy,










Yeah she was all ears back then










JC



















eureka










Roomba










Kira










shes in here somewhere


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OK .... here is Benny .......................




















The youngest pic of Abbylynn as she was rescued at 5 months old ...........


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Callie and her old friend Simba: 









WEEEE likkle Bryna and her fiend Ninji:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Little Kimma <3


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

The first picture I took of Ellie. This was the pic that won DH over and he had to take her.









Baby JC. Man, I miss his cutesy puppy faces.


----------



## madrich01 (Jan 13, 2012)

lucky and dozer


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Best puppy pic I got!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash is the only dog I've had since he was a puppy...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Squash is the only dog I've had since he was a puppy...


That ain't even right.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Jare said:


> That ain't even right.


Here, have another couple...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## scoobysnacks (Jan 6, 2012)

I love these two


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The Nard Dog:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia!



















She was deceptively cute.










But I love this series. (It's the background on my computer)


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan, 8 or 9 weeks, 8 or 9 lbs.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Mia!


Gotta say WOW every time you post pictures... 

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

If I was to have a pap I want a Mia!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I cannot handle this thread. Way too much cute and awww and ohmygoodness!

Denali at 8 weeks old









Oh I can't resist a couple more. At 6 weeks old when we visited the litter to pick her out.
She's in the middle


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Eppy at 8 weeks.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

All these pics are *adorable*!!!

Here are my entries. This first one is my newest puppy 'Bama who a 3 months old Fox Terrier Mix.










Here is a pic of Sarah who is a 5 month old Boxer / Golden Retriever mix.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I got Damon when he was 5 Months old. 5lbs in this photo. 

























I will get a puppy photo of Sophie soon.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Tucker at 6 1/2 weeks









with big brother, Scout









at 3 months


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Too many cute pups! I love all these pics! ... makes you want to just go back in time! ........  I couldn't resist .....had to add one more.

Leeo ... my heart dog ... a face only a mother could love! Lol! He looked like a hairless rat ... and sooo teeny!  12 weeks old on November 26, " 2006 "


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...I love all those pics! Why do puppies have to be so freaking cute?!? It's not fair.
....I also need to upload new Bella puppy pics, but these are my fav's


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

biscpup by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

The night we brought her home. She was about 7 months old. I was on a train and my husband sent me this picture and I melted. We adopted her straight off the transport (from a rural shelter in SC) without having met her first - we had only seen her Petfinder listing and talked to her adoption coordinator. This was love at first sight.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> Awww...I love all those pics! Why do puppies have to be so freaking cute?!? It's not fair.


It's a conspiracy. The cuteness of puppies -- it's intentional; apparently they have an evolutionary need to attract humans. Their snouts are rounder and shorter than an adult's, and their ears fall closer to their head, and the placement of the eyes -- their features subconsciously remind us of a human infant.

It's just a theory. 

(Horowitz, _Inside of a Dog_)


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread is great


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

Radar the day we brought him home

Puhleeeasse Come Back Upstares! by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr
Desoto (aussie pups are my favorite!)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BellaPup said:


> Awww...I love all those pics! Why do puppies have to be so freaking cute?!? It's not fair.


Because if they weren't, we would murder them in their sleep.


Or maybe that's just me. In my defense, I really hated house training a lot.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Because if they weren't, we would murder them in their sleep.
> 
> 
> Or maybe that's just me. In my defense, I really hated house training a lot.


ROFL! 
I think that's about right. I tell Bella she's lucky that she's cute about once a week.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Kowalski at 2 weeks....









Kowalski 4 Weeks. 









about 4-5 months.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

First let me say that there are pictures here of some of the cutest puppies ever! I am loving this thread.

The first picture is of Lola when she was around 4 weeks old. The 2nd two pictures are our newest puppy Buster. The one with my son holding him is the day we brought him home at almost 8 weeks old. The one on the red blanket is Buster about 1 week later. The final is of Lola the night we brought her home at 7 1/2 weeks old. 

Lola is n now 7 months old and Buster is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> First let me say that there are pictures here of some of the cutest puppies ever! I am loving this thread.
> 
> The first picture is of Lola when she was around 4 weeks old. The 2nd two pictures are our newest puppy Buster. The one with my son holding him is the day we brought him home at almost 8 weeks old. The one on the red blanket is Buster about 1 week later. The final is of Lola the night we brought her home at 7 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> ...


These are adorable! I have grown very fond of tiny dogs. ... your last pic reminds me of Leeo ... just sooo tiny and fragile ... I am so used to huge puppies that when I got him he reminded me of a nic-nac. Lol!


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is my entry. This is Connor who we are presently fostering. He is a 4 month old and is listed as a "Beagle mix" on their paperwork. I think he is an Australian Shepherd mix myself.










He had a rough start in life because the story we heard was he was born in a field near Maryville, TN and had very limited human interaction. In fact, most of his first day with us was shivering. I was able to get him walking comfortably in a harness in one day.

He gets along with our cats well. He ignores them and they return the favor. He is also a great lap dog as you can see.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze. Im really sad, because when I got blaze. i didnt have a digital camera (heck didnt have a computer) so I dont have many photos of him as a baby. I have one I found and scaned.
About 8 weeks old.








Solos first bath, 6-7 weeks old.








About 8ish weeks old









He was SOOO tiny. Both chewing on some bone









I have younger ones, since he was a rescue. but I dont think they are cute, he is emacitated, full of worms, scars and open sores. so Ill start with these 2.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Peanut is the first dog I've had as a Puppy. Now I know the warning signs of a wild dog. Love her still!


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is Butters at 6 months --- I'm a bit obsessed haha


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Puppies! Puppies! Everywhere! .....all tooo cute! 

I found one of Benny in April of 2011 ... 5 weeks old ... My little Biting Biting Benny!


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ETA: another favorite...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Busters first full day at home - 9 1/2 weeks









Showing off his sit a few days before turning 3 months









When the beast bear was 14 weeks our AC died. I used to use frozen bottles to keep my bunnies cool so I thought I'd try it with Buster. Like with most puppies, Bus was a curious little (LOL- he's pushing 40lbs in this series!) guy.




































My youngest daughter (barely 40lbs) with 70lb, 5 1/2 month old Buster- they have been the best of friends since Bus came home!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kitten and Puppy


----------



## Stuart (Jan 16, 2012)

New puppy Andy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Stuart said:


> View attachment 30990
> View attachment 30991
> New puppy Andy.



Awwwwe ... Sooo Cute!


----------

